# File.createTempFile liefert nur kurzen Pfad mit Tilde



## MasterEvil (3. Apr 2008)

Hiho, ich erstelle mir eine Datei mit
*File.createTempFile("foo", ".bar");*

Wenn ich mir jetzt von dieser den Pfad ausgeben lassen bekomme ich nur diesen 8.3 Pfad also Bsp:
*C:\DOKUME~1\foobar\LOKALE~1\Temp\foo10943.bar*

Diesen Pfad muss ich nun aber an ein externes Modul übergeben welches damit nicht klar kommt.
Irgendwie muss ich diesen kurzen Pfad nun in einen Langen bekommen, weiß einer wie?


----------



## maki (3. Apr 2008)

Wie lässt du dir den Pfad ausgeben?


----------



## Niki (3. Apr 2008)

Womit holst du dir den Pfad? Probiers mal mit 

```
file.getCanonicalPath();
```


----------



## MasterEvil (3. Apr 2008)

getCanonicalPath() hat das Problem gelöst, THx


----------

